# Billing G0444 and G0442 together



## dpetersonrn (Jan 29, 2020)

In 2019, G0444 and G0442 could be billed together with G0439 (with proper documentation and modifiers).  Now, in 2020, there is a CCI edit that states code G0444 is column 2 code for G0442 and you cannot override it.  Has anyone else encountered this?  If so, can you please share documentation to support this change?  Thank you.


----------



## kriswessels@yahoo.com (Feb 13, 2020)

I'm seeing this also!! But I can't find ANYTHING that says why this changed.


----------



## b.cobuzzi (Feb 27, 2020)

I do not think that CMS has to tell us or have any justification as to why they bundle two codes. I am sure you have seen many code pairs that are bundled that make no sense, but they are bundled.  Medicare says that the bundle exists because G0443 is a More Extensive Procedure than G0444 and it is therefore inclusive.


----------

